# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  мелкие операторы гоу эвэй с рынка?

## Агнеса

Посмотрела интервью Канделаки с новым министром связи, Никифоровым - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotKD...yer_embedded#!.
Никифоров сказал, что в Индии 14 операторов сотовой связи и качество страдает. В России такого не допустим.
А я всегда в Питере и Киеве пользовалась Теле2, а теперь его вроде везде хотят гнать с рынка. А вам как перефирийные операторы?

----------

